# OpenVPN configuration



## tyler.wagler (Aug 8, 2011)

I see that CM7 supports OpenVPN natively. Where is it looking for the certs and conf files?


----------



## Quantas (Jun 30, 2011)

put the certs in the root of your SD Card and then go to Settings > Location and Security > Install from SD card to install your certs.


----------

